
Machine Learning and the Jargons - tstonez
http://blog.prediction.io/machine-learning/
======
tstonez
Google Trends for context -
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%22machine%20learning...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%22machine%20learning%22%2C%20%22big%20data%22%2C%20%22predictive%20analytics%22%2C%20%22data%20mining%22%2C%20%22data%20science%22&cmpt=q)

